# Some of my other pets



## RedfootsRule (Jan 26, 2013)

What can I say...I'm bored . Some of my pets, past rescues and present.


Kally the Calico 


Maya the Marmoset


Kitten. Yes, that is his name, we could never find one fitting enough . A rescue we kept for a long time, he went to a new home a couple months ago.


Mittens and Socks!


Mama Mia and family.


----------



## wellington (Jan 26, 2013)

All so very cute. Do you still have them all? Love the Persian in the flower pot and the one in the sink. Love the monkey? Always wanted one. What kind is it?


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 26, 2013)

(more)




Big Bird, the macaw


"Zippo"


Notice anything un-ordinary ?




wellington said:


> All so very cute. Do you still have them all? Love the Persian in the flower pot and the one in the sink. Love the monkey? Always wanted one. What kind is it?



The two last pictures were past rescues. "Mama Mia" and her kittens...She went to her new home last year. She was found abandoned in an apartment with 5 kittens, all pretty emaciated. She was a wonderful, lovable cat, but she had some temperamental problems. She was aggressive towards any other cats, so she had dominated one room in the house. We loved her, but we knew she needed a one-pet home, with an older person who had time to give her the love she needed.

The monkey is a marmoset, Maya. Raised her for about a year for my aunt, but I don't have her anymore. I've toyed around with the idea of getting another money as a pet...Maybe someday . But actually, I like the viverrids more (genets, coatimundis).


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 26, 2013)

Big bird is STUNNING! such great color!


----------



## RedfootsRule (Jan 26, 2013)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> Big bird is STUNNING! such great color!



He had a girlfriend, Gizmo, but she died a year ago. We believe it was just from old age. They had a nest-box, and were laying eggs, but they never hatched. We don't know of her origin, but she was in captivity long before we had her. Big Bird my mother found after hurricane Andrew, in somebody's backyard. He's been in our family for...20-25 years? We believe he escaped from Parrot Jungle down here, just because thats the most reasonable explanation. He could be in his 80s, for all we know.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 26, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> > Big bird is STUNNING! such great color!
> ...



he is beautiful!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 26, 2013)

OMG...I love your pics!!! I have a calico named Calli too! Your calico is absolutly gorgeous! Got to be the prettist I have ever seen! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

